# ISPConfig 2.2.30 but still PHP Version 5.2.0-8+etch13



## pgeppl (31. März 2009)

hi
warum hat der bei mir die PHP Version nicht auf 5.2.9 upgedatet???
beim installieren hat er mir keine Fehler gebracht und alles läuft auch wieder wunderbar, bis auf php version 5.2.9 die mir fehlt.
ich würde nämlich gerne die Gallery3 ausprobieren und die benötigt min. 5.2.3 

hat jemand eine idee und kann mir bitte helfen

danke
pgeppl


----------



## Till (31. März 2009)

Du verwechselst das ISPConfig PHP mit dem PHP Deiner linux Distribution. das PHP in ISPConfig ist nur für den Contraolpanel Server auf Port 81.


----------



## pgeppl (31. März 2009)

hi
das hab ich jetzt auch endlich gecheckt 

das mit php funkt jetzt auch alles bestens.

probleme hab ich nur mehr mit der gallery3 weil ich vom Flash uploader die Var Table nicht finden kann um die daten zu ändern 
aber das gehört wahrscheinlich in ein anderes forum.

pgeppl


----------

